# Wie lange hält die Batterie?



## pxrxx12 (8. Mai 2011)

Kombigerät, die sowohl ein leistungsstarkes Echolot als auch ein Navigationssystem mit größerem Bildschirm ( ab 5 Zoll)
vereinen, sind im Lastbetrieb keine Kostverächter.

Wieviel solch ein Gerät an Strom verbraucht, ist den technischen Daten zu entnehmen, meist ein Wert zwischen 10 und 18 Watt.
Für den portablen Betrieb stellt sich die Frage, wie lange eine Standardbatterie 12V diesen Anforderungen genügt.

Nehmen wir einmal einen voll geladenen neuen Akku an, so ergibt sich folgende Rechnung:

1. Batterie 12V/7,2 AH (die gebräuchlichste) 2,5 kg Gewicht
Verbrauch bei Dualbetrieb,Echo+Navi 15 Watt
dann ergibt sich folgende Rechnung

7,2 AH : ( 15 Watt: 12 Volt) = 6h
( d.h. im günstigsten Fall 6 Stunden)

2. Batterie 12V/10AH (3,4 kg Gewicht)
10Ah : ( 15Watt :12Volt) = 8h
( günstigster Fall 8 STunden)

3. Zwei Batterien 12V/7,2 Ah lassen dann etwa 12h Betrieb zu.

Stromsparen ist im laufenden Betrieb also angesagt (Bildschirm,partieller Echo Betrieb o.a.), das tägliche Laden ist Pflicht, bei einem 7,2 Ah Akku wird es für einen langen Angeltag nur bei sparsamem Betrieb reichen.


----------



## Enormm (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

@parre12 schöner Beitrag !
Aber zum Glück gibt es ja auch noch Akkus mit größerer Kapazität als 7.2Ah und wenn ich einen E-Motor dabei habe kann ich das Echo auch gleich mit an denn große Akku anschließen . Zwei Klemmen und eine Sicherung machens möglich 
Beim HDS7 hab ich 0.8A bei 13V/DC mit Beleuchtund (LED)
Die Beleuchtung ist übrigens das was am meisten Ampere zieht .
Also 10.4Watt ,komme ich mit einen 10Ah auf 12.5h ,gut ist ein bissel weniger aber schon mal nicht schlecht !
Ich habe auch noch eine Taste gefunden mit der ich die Helligkeit Dimmen kann ^^ oh wunder |rolleyes 
Du hast auf jeden Recht ,Stromsparen solte man , nicht nur mit seinem Echo....:m

Grüße Enorm


----------



## Dirty Old Man (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

für alle die zu faul sind zum selber rechnen:

http://www.akkukonfigurator.de/akku-konfigurator_accu-rechner.aspx


----------



## Ritschfisch (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hallo, an alle die mir helfen können.

beim Betrieb meines Motors Minn Kota  Powerdrive V2 kommt es zu erheblichen Empfangsstörungen meines Echolotes Lowrance  X 135.

Ist dieses Problem bekannt, und was kann ich da machen?
Die Stomversorgung sind zwei paralell geschaltete 12V / 
90 Ah Gelbatterieen.

Gruß
Ritschfisch


----------



## pxrxx12 (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Treten die Störung auch bei ausgeschaltetem Motor auf?
Wenn nein, müsste meines Erachtens der Motor entstört
werden.


----------



## Ritschfisch (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hallo , die Störungen kommen eindeutig vom Motor.
Ist der ausgeschaltet, sind alle Störungen weg.
Dumm ist nur, das ich noch nicht einmal vom Hersteller eine verwertbare Antwort bekomme.
Mein Händler meint...vielleicht ist der Motor deffekt...
so komme ich jedenfalls nicht weiter, habe zur Überbrückung wieder eine Zusatzbatterie,..... bis mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ritschfisch


----------



## erik2 (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

@ Ritschfisch

Bitte mal dein Posteingang löschen schicke dir dann ne PN. Habe das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Ritschfisch (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hallo Erik2

habe ich gemacht, hatte gar nicht darauf geachtet , das das Postfach schon wieder voll war.

Der Störung bin ich auf der Spur.Ich habe in der Zuleitung zum Echolot zwei Ferritkerne gewickelt was zur Folge hatte, das zumindest bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten ab ca 3 Kmh das Echolot einwandfrei funktioniert. Bei Schleppgeschwindigkeit ca 1,2-1,8 Kmh habe ich weiter Bildverzerrungen ab 18m Wassertiefe.
Werde wohl wieder Experimentieren müssen.|kopfkrat


----------



## Micha383 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Mir kommt da Gerade eine Idee.
Wie wäre es denn die freien Flächen mit Solarzellen zu bestücken?
So könnte man doch einen Teil des Verbrauchs durch Echolot und GPS abdecken und die Laufzeit der Akkus verlängern oder #c

Solarzelle
Laderegler

und dazu noch den kleinen 12V/7,2 AH Akku

denke mal damit ist das dauernd wieder aufladen müssen sehr reduziert vor allem im sommer.

Nuja da ich weder Boot noch Echolot habe kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen ob man sowas auf einem Boot auch umsetzen kann.

gruß
Micha


----------



## OnTheMove (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hi, 

mal eine kleine frage zu dem Thema. Ich hab mir jetzt mal das Lowrance x4 Pro bestellt, zusammen mit einer 7ah Batterie. Das Gerät müsste heute bei mir ankommen, deshalb konnte ich es noch nicht testen.

Nun habe ich, angeregt durch diesen Thread mal geguckt wie lange die Batterie Echo Kombi theoretisch halten sollte. Dabei bin ich fass rückwärts vom Stuhl gefallen. Im Online Handbuch von Lowerance steht eine Leistung von 1500W Peak, und und 150W RMS, was ich doch für ziemlich hoch halte. Laut der Akkuberechnunngsseite sollte mit den Daten mein Akku nur 45min halten, und das währe etwas knapp. 

Kann es sein das diese Leistungsdaten nicht wirklich stimmen? Das Gerät soll mann ja auch mit AA Batterien betreiben können, aber bei der Leistiungsaufnahme, würde das Gerät ja nach dem einschalten schon wieder aus gehen.

Sind diese Daten nun der Tatsächliche verbrauch? Weil so kann ich das Teil nicht gebrauchen.


Grüße Markus


----------



## Loup de mer (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hallo Markus
Die Peak- und RMS-Daten sind nicht der tatsächliche Verbrauch! 
Diese Leistung wird nur in der kleinen Zeitspanne gebraucht, in der dein Gerät seinen Sonarimpuls aussendet.
Lt. Bedienungsanleitung liegt die Stromaufnahme deines Gerätes zwischen 170mA (Licht aus) und 240mA (Licht an).

Also 7Ah = 7000mAh

und 7000mAh / 240mA = 29,17h

Also keine Sorge! Wenn du nach jedem Angeltag dein Akku auflädst, bist du auf der sicheren Seite


----------



## bubi10_4 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Wie lange hält die Batterie?*

Hallo OnTheMove Ich habe auch das X4 Pro und Betreibe es mit einer Motorrad Batterie 12V/9AH. Habe es 3 Tage (jeden Tag ca. 8 bis 9 Stunden) benutzt ohne die Batterie aufladen zu müssen und das X4 Pro zeigte mir immer noch 12,5 V an volle Batterie hat 12,7V. 

Petri Heil bubi10_4


----------

